# Worst Ever Raf Stop Watch



## Jim Attrill (Mar 11, 2010)

Just thought I would post this one....

I worked on RAF Harriers from their inception in 1969 until 1973. They had a TAG-Heuer stopwatch fitted as standard. We used it to measure the acceleration times of the engine from idle to flat out. The pilots used it for other reasons... Unfortunately the bezel would easily drop off and disappear under the ejection seat, often requiring the seat to be removed to find the part. These watches were not popular with the armourers.

We therefore used to use our own watches to measure the acceleration times (I had a ca. 1968 Seiko automatic chronometer at the time) because we didn't want to arouse the ire of the armourers, who tended to be large with muscles to match :shocking:


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Bet you wish you'd kept a few of them though! LOL.


----------



## Jim Attrill (Mar 11, 2010)

I haven't got room in my house for lots of large armourers 

I often wish I had kept the Seiko, for sentimental reasons mostly.

The stopwatches belonged to the RAF, of course, and were jealously guarded.


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Jim Attrill said:


> I haven't got room in my house for lots of large armourers
> 
> I often wish I had kept the Seiko, for sentimental reasons mostly.
> 
> The stopwatches belonged to the RAF, of course, and were jealously guarded.


Hi Jim,

Those Heuer watches are still fitted to this day. Pity they're only 7 jewels and unadjusted movements.


----------

